
US Workers Just Lost the Right to Organize on Company Email - atlasunshrugged
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/k7eqgx/workers-just-lost-the-right-to-organize-on-company-email
======
Fjolsvith
From the article:

 _The ruling, issued Tuesday, states employees “do not have a statutory right
to use employers’ email and other information-technology resources to engage
in non-work-related communications.”_

Seems reasonable to me.

